# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Pelaku Kriminal Harap Dibanned

## zaky

Mohon agar moderator/pengelola memblack list user KOI-s yang melakukan tindakan Kriminal berupa "penipuan" dan "penggelapan". Hal ini bertujuan agar ybs tidak merugikan members KOI-s yang lain.

Saya dan beberapa hobbiis lain telah menderita kerugian material dan immaterial akibat tindakan kriminal yang diduga kuat telah dilakukan oleh Sdr. Ronny - Benkoi.

WASPADALAH WASPADALAH

----------


## iwan_makassar

Apa yang terjadi om?
bisa dijelaskan kronologisnya?  ::   ::

----------


## Monggalana

sudah menghilangkan orgnya? saya jg ada kok..

----------


## bobo

cukup mengkagetkan mari bicara baik2 dan selesaikan dengan baik2  ::

----------


## victor

yuk pada crita yuk, curhat

----------


## dickytob

waduh, ikut menyimak

----------


## bobo

> yuk pada crita yuk, curhat


yang punya cerita aja yang curhat, kami melihat dan 



> waduh, ikut menyimak

----------


## karyanto

ikut juga menyimak..sebagai newbie

----------


## zaky

RONY BENKOI berdasarkan hasil riset langsung dengan narasumber yang kompeten dan investigasi langsung dengan korban lain, diduga kuat telah berhasil menangguk keuntungan RATUSAN JUTA RUPIAH. Modusnya beragam, termasuk meniru modus MARKUS dan Gayus Tambunan.

Menurut salah satu dedengkot KOI-s yang kredibilitasnya tidak diragukan, yang bersangkutan KALAH judi sabung ayam [HARUSNYA JUDI KOI]. Heheheheh ...

WASPADALAH WASPADALAH

----------


## wandrkoi

> RONY BENKOI berdasarkan hasil riset langsung dengan narasumber yang kompeten dan investigasi langsung dengan korban lain, diduga kuat telah berhasil menangguk keuntungan RATUSAN JUTA RUPIAH. Modusnya beragam, termasuk meniru modus MARKUS dan Gayus Tambunan.
> 
> Menurut salah satu dedengkot KOI-s yang kredibilitasnya tidak diragukan, yang bersangkutan KALAH judi sabung ayam [HARUSNYA JUDI KOI]. Heheheheh ...
> 
> WASPADALAH WASPADALAH


om... tolong di ceritakan dong gimana kasusnya?
supaya ada pengalaman bagi yang lain..... 
tq

----------


## iwan_makassar

tunggu dulu......di sisi lain dia menangguk keuntungan (profit) disisi lain di kalah judi (loss) jadi hubungannya di mana neh.......apakah awalnya dia judi sabung ayam terus kalah akhirnya melakukan tindakan untuk menutupi kekalahan atau kerugiannya? begitu....

ayo...ayo...makin penasaran neh......  ::  





> RONY BENKOI berdasarkan hasil riset langsung dengan narasumber yang kompeten dan investigasi langsung dengan korban lain, diduga kuat telah berhasil menangguk keuntungan RATUSAN JUTA RUPIAH. Modusnya beragam, termasuk meniru modus MARKUS dan Gayus Tambunan.
> 
> Menurut salah satu dedengkot KOI-s yang kredibilitasnya tidak diragukan, yang bersangkutan KALAH judi sabung ayam [HARUSNYA JUDI KOI]. Heheheheh ...
> 
> WASPADALAH WASPADALAH

----------


## iwan_makassar

ayo curhat......pada suatu malam .....hihihihihihi.....  ::  



> yuk pada crita yuk, curhat

----------


## cah kendal

jadi penasaran ...   ::

----------


## torpey

woww   ::

----------


## Jusri

> RONY BENKOI berdasarkan hasil riset langsung dengan narasumber yang kompeten dan investigasi langsung dengan korban lain, diduga kuat telah berhasil menangguk keuntungan RATUSAN JUTA RUPIAH. Modusnya beragam, termasuk meniru modus MARKUS dan Gayus Tambunan.
> 
> Menurut salah satu dedengkot KOI-s yang kredibilitasnya tidak diragukan, yang bersangkutan KALAH judi sabung ayam [HARUSNYA JUDI KOI]. Heheheheh ...
> 
> WASPADALAH WASPADALAH


Wah jangan2 kabur ke singapore juga   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

waduh..kenapa ya om Ronny...
dia memang kecelakaan secara finansial...tapi apakah sampai separah gitukah hingga menipu segala??!!!!....

selama dia tidak nongol..dia masih jualan kok..beberapa saya ambil tancho dia ( tancho is the best)...
transaksi ok dan ikan betul2 dikirim....

saran saya mah..cobalah di selidiki secara benar..
kalaupun itu salah..maka yg nyebar fitnah adalah kejam..!!!!...

apalagi disamakan dengan gayus yang penilap uang pajak...
saya yang akan datang langsung mencincang sampiyan2 yg suka sebar fitnah...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
BONGKO RAK YO UWIS TAH!!!....


saran saya.....lebih baik diselidiki dulu..dipastikan kebenarannya...baru di publish yg benar yang mana??!!!...
saya sangat appreciate dgn saudara saya satu hati..kang rahmat viking...yg diskusi dgn saya perihal mas ronny benkoi dan menyarankan hati2..tanpa mendiskreditkan....


salam bonek dan viking..
satu hati..satu nyali...WANI!!!!

----------


## zaky

Tidak usah banyak komentar, kalau dia punya nyali muncul !!!

----------


## Teja Utama

Lhooo...lhooo..lhoooo   ::  

Kok bisa ada cerita beginian ya????
Padahal daku mau nyari rumahnya buat PV 

( viewtopic.php?p=260389#p260389 )

----------


## Anton Sukoco

saya bos...yang muncul gimana???
kita tarung saja....berani kagak man!!!....


orang kalo salah yang nyatakan pengadilan bukan elo ??!!1...
apalagi ngomong perilaku kriminal...

tanya ma dedengkot koi....rumahnya dimana???...
panggil polisi..bukan di publish di sini...

ini forum terhormat...para pecinta koi...digunakan untuk diskusi koi dan masalahnya...
kalo pernah ketipu...saya juga pernah..

saya gak suka orang sok jago!!!!!.....

----------


## teddy wiwono

Punten om om.

Peace pls..........................
Kita yang newbie memang sangat butuh penjelasan kalo terjadi penipuan dan sejenisnya kalo memang ada.
modusnya bagaimana dsbnya........supaya tdk menelan korban lebih banyak.

Adem........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

lha begitu dong...

di share dan komunikasikan....dgn adem tanpa ngomong kriminal segala...
carikan solusinya...  ::

----------


## zaky

emang elo siapa, kesannya sih berani, tp sorry sy bukan petarung jalanan seperti anda

----------


## Anton Sukoco

terserah elo lah jack!!!!...
dijalan ok...ngebayar orang juga ok...

 ::   ::

----------


## zaky

hahahahaha

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear All,

Saya memang sudah banyak mendengar rumor tentang om ronny ben koi. Banyak yang merasa dirugikan dengan nilai yang "mencengangkan". Tetapi karena tidak ada yang posting masalahnya di forum dan beberapa diantaranya masih berusaha persuasif, maka KOI's belum mengambil tindakan apapun. Nah, karena sekarang sudah ada yang membuka maka mari kita secara bersama2 mencari cara pemecahannys. Bila ada yang punya kasus silakan posting disini termasuk om Zaky. Menurut saya apa yg dilontarkan om zaky sekarang masih belum rinci. Silakan siperjelas modusnya dan nanti saya akan mintakan om ronny untuk mengklarifikasi setiap kasus yang ada. Demikian saya tunggu postingannya. Tks

----------


## bobo

wis2 ojo ribut yo mas2, mbak2, selesaikan dengan bijaksana juga, lebih baik om zaky erita dengan benar kronologisnya (bila menurut om tidak perlu ya terserah sih   ::  ).
Lebih baik ceritakan semuanya supaya jelas dan gamblang.
*MARI KITA CARI SOLUSI*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

> Dear All,
> 
> Saya memang sudah banyak mendengar rumor tentang om ronny ben koi. Banyak yang merasa dirugikan dengan nilai yang "mencengangkan". Tetapi karena tidak ada yang posting masalahnya di forum dan beberapa diantaranya masih berusaha persuasif, maka KOI's belum mengambil tindakan apapun. Nah, karena sekarang sudah ada yang membuka maka mari kita secara bersama2 mencari cara pemecahannys. Bila ada yang punya kasus silakan posting disini termasuk om Zaky. Menurut saya apa yg dilontarkan om zaky sekarang masih belum rinci. Silakan siperjelas modusnya dan nanti saya akan mintakan om ronny untuk mengklarifikasi setiap kasus yang ada. Demikian saya tunggu postingannya. Tks



sipp gitu...saya sepakat...
kalo memang salah ya harus segera di selesaikan.
mhn di ceritakan secara jelas dan lengkap tanpa emosi dan mencap dgn kata2 yang tidak sedap.
supaya menjadi pelajaran buat newbie2 kayak saya...
dan buat koi-s menjembatani para anggotanya..supaya terselesaikan..
bawa kasus ini ke polisi juga bila tidak terselesaikan, 
 ::   ::

----------


## bobo

> Dear All,
> 
> Saya memang sudah banyak mendengar rumor tentang om ronny ben koi. Banyak yang merasa dirugikan dengan nilai yang "mencengangkan". Tetapi karena tidak ada yang posting masalahnya di forum dan beberapa diantaranya masih berusaha persuasif, maka KOI's belum mengambil tindakan apapun. Nah, karena sekarang sudah ada yang membuka maka mari kita secara bersama2 mencari cara pemecahannys. Bila ada yang punya kasus silakan posting disini termasuk om Zaky. Menurut saya apa yg dilontarkan om zaky sekarang masih belum rinci. Silakan siperjelas modusnya dan nanti saya akan mintakan om ronny untuk mengklarifikasi setiap kasus yang ada. Demikian saya tunggu postingannya. Tks


*SETUJU OM AJIK*

----------


## seloaji

ck ck ck ck ck.....wah wah wah wahh...  ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

segera ceritakan om zakky....

om ajik sebagai pinisepuh kois siap menjembatani...
dudukkan masalah dgn benar...tanpa emosi dan adem...


kiranya juga kois bisa menjembatani anggotanya...

----------


## seloaji

Ayo om zaky coba di ceritakan aja .... ditunggu nehh.... jadi penasaran euyy  ::

----------


## bobo

menunggu om zaky.................  ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

kalo bisa di ceritakan om zaki..
saya juga akan bantu...(semampunya)...
tapi yg adem ya...

----------


## limjohan

wahhhh.......serunyeeeeeee............3 jam 3 halaman, ngadu ikan cupang ada yg 3 ekor gak ? :P

----------


## zaky

Ada 2 penipuan dan penggelapan, yg saya jelaskan ini salah satu dari modus yang ia lakukan. 

"suatu hari dia telp saya berpromosi kalo dia punya shiro ogata bagus, dan shiro ini kalo nggak salah pernah diposting juga di forum - appresiasi. Percaya dengan ceritanya dan sesudah ada kecocokan harga saya transferlah dana sekian juta ke rekening dia dengan detail sbb :

BCA no rekening 6970080927 
atas nama Ronny Purnama

Transfer saya lakukan dengan detail sbb :
Lokasi transfer : Giant Taman Alfa Indah tanggal 20 Desember 2009 pukul 17.17.24 
Kode transaksi 5166.
Transfer terlaksana dengan baik.

Tunggu punya tunggu, alasan punya alasan Shiro Ogata itu tidak pernah dikirimkan kerumah saya. Saat saya tanyakan alasan selalu ada : yang benilah, yang begitulah. Terakhir manusia ini sudah tidak bisa dihubungi lagi via telephone, sms pun tidak berbalas. Kalau memang ybs tidak punya uang ya bicaralah kan kita juga bisa pertimbangkan rescheduling pengembaliannya. Hutang ke IMF miliaran USD aja bisa direscheduling koq. 

TAPI situasi berubah manakala saya mendengar langsung dari teman baik sesama hobbiis bahwa ternyata Mister Rony ada juga melakukan aksi tipu menipu dengan modus yang berbeda dengan kerugian hampir 20 juta Rupiah. Modusnya pinjam uang dengan sistem bagi hasil, uang diserahkan pengembalian tak kunjung datang. Belakangan sy dengar ada lagi beberapa korban dengan kerugian sekian puluh juta plus sekian puluh juta.

Wah saya pikir harus ada langkah berani untuk menghentikan aksi manusia ini, ya saya postinglah. Jelas ini sudah masuk ranah hukum pidana, karena sudah ada bukti permulaan yang cukup telah terjadi penipuan dan penggelapan. 

Pesan saya buat Mister Rony : Ambillah uang saya, saya ikhlaskan untuk anda sekeluarga, tapi jangan kau tipu lagi hobbiis teman teman saya.

----------


## paulwi

::   ::   ::

----------


## zaky

Buat Om Ajik Raffles : udah jelas ya, nanti kalo bisa kontak dengan dia tolong bilang uang milik saya nggak usah dibalikin. Yang penting dia Insaf dan nyalinya bisa pulih sebagai laki-laki kembali. Hehehehe

----------


## ibnuyahya

sekadar usul.. mungkin yang kenal dekat sama sang 'oknum' bisa ikut mencari tau langsung. sedih juga sih ada sesama hobiis yang menipu hobiis lain  ::

----------


## zaky

Yang posting sebelum saya KONON kabarnya kena tipu juga. Tapi kalik itu duit kecil buat dia, jadi dia duduk manis ajah. Hahahahaha

----------


## harmada

Turut prihatin dengan apa yang terjadi, mohon om2 semua bisa dengan 
kepala dingin membicarakannya.
Apakah kejadiannya akhir2 ini?, karena bulan Februari kemarin,
saya ada transaksi ikan dengan Om Ronny dan tidak ada masalah.
(nominalnya memang kecil)
Setelah transfer ikan saya ambil, dan beliaupun masih PM dan bisa dihubungi.
Semoga semua bisa diselesaikan dengan baik.

----------


## iwan_makassar

Sekarang sudah jelas jadi yang merasa dirinya dekat dengan om ronny....tolong bantu menjembatani masalah ini



> Ada 2 penipuan dan penggelapan, yg saya jelaskan ini salah satu dari modus yang ia lakukan. 
> 
> "suatu hari dia telp saya berpromosi kalo dia punya shiro ogata bagus, dan shiro ini kalo nggak salah pernah diposting juga di forum - appresiasi. Percaya dengan ceritanya dan sesudah ada kecocokan harga saya transferlah dana sekian juta ke rekening dia dengan detail sbb :
> 
> BCA no rekening 6970080927 
> atas nama Ronny Purnama
> 
> Transfer saya lakukan dengan detail sbb :
> Lokasi transfer : Giant Taman Alfa Indah tanggal 20 Desember 2009 pukul 17.17.24 
> ...

----------


## iwan_makassar

om zaky......kalau begini kejadiannya   ::  saya bisa memaklumi kemarahannya.....  ::  



> Ada 2 penipuan dan penggelapan, yg saya jelaskan ini salah satu dari modus yang ia lakukan. 
> 
> "suatu hari dia telp saya berpromosi kalo dia punya shiro ogata bagus, dan shiro ini kalo nggak salah pernah diposting juga di forum - appresiasi. Percaya dengan ceritanya dan sesudah ada kecocokan harga saya transferlah dana sekian juta ke rekening dia dengan detail sbb :
> 
> BCA no rekening 6970080927 
> atas nama Ronny Purnama
> 
> Transfer saya lakukan dengan detail sbb :
> Lokasi transfer : Giant Taman Alfa Indah tanggal 20 Desember 2009 pukul 17.17.24 
> ...

----------


## f4is4l

Aneh juga ya...sebelumnya Om Ronny baik2 aja, saya pernah 2x ambil ikan dari dia dan transaksi berjalan lancar2 aja, malah saya sudah 2x berkunjung ke rumahnya beberapa bulan yl. di Cimanggis dan tidak ada hal2 yang mencurigakan, yang saya tahu sekarang dia memang sdh lama tidak muncul di forum (biasanya selalu ada lelang dari dia dan juga ikannya bagus2)..kalo sulit dihubungi jangan2 dia ganti hp atau ada apa ya dengan Om Ronny...  ::  semoga tidak seperti yang disangkakan..peace..salam koi-s...

----------


## iwan_makassar

Apakah tanda-tanda itu dimulai ketika musibah menimpanya? dimana ketika listrik padam, genset tidak bisa dihidupkan dan hpnya mati? sehingga ikannya 1 kolam tidak terselamatkan?



> Aneh juga ya...sebelumnya Om Ronny baik2 aja, saya pernah 2x ambil ikan dari dia dan transaksi berjalan lancar2 aja, malah saya sudah 2x berkunjung ke rumahnya beberapa bulan yl. di Cimanggis dan tidak ada hal2 yang mencurigakan, yang saya tahu sekarang dia memang sdh lama tidak muncul di forum (biasanya selalu ada lelang dari dia dan juga ikannya bagus2)..kalo sulit dihubungi jangan2 dia ganti hp atau ada apa ya dengan Om Ronny...  semoga tidak seperti yang disangkakan..peace..salam koi-s...

----------


## abahnasr

om ronny   ::  ....

semoga tidak...

----------


## f0x

kalo boleh saran, coba aja datang ke rumah oom ronny. moga2 belum pindah. wkt itu aku langsung ke rmh nya kok, wkt ambil shiro lelang beliau.

----------


## f4is4l

Keknya lelang terakhir om Ronny : Tancho serba super, yang dimenangkan oleh om Koi-Koi, tapi setelah bid terakhir om Koi-Koi sepertinya dia tidak muncul lagi, bagaimana akhir transaksinya Om Koi-koi ??...

----------


## aie

wah wah ,ada apa ini ??
dulu jg prnah sekali trnsaksi dgn om ronny ,tp smua brjalan baik tuh ..

kalo seandainya emg kejadian ini bnr ada nya ,lbh baik pihak yg dirugikan dtg secara baik2 ke kediaman om ronny utk mnjlaskan duduk prmasalahannya ..dan saran sy sih ada tim dr kois jg yg ikt menemani para pihak yg dirugikan tsb utk dtg ke kediaman om ronny .
dgn tujuan sbgai penengah ataupun sbg meidasi bagi kedua belah pihak... sy yakin om2 smua dsini dpt mnyelesaikan prmaslhan ini dgn baik .

maaf klo ada slh kata   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

Kaget juga baca thread ini, seperti petir yang meledak di layar komputer. Postingan di thread ini terbagi dua: pengalaman buruk dan pengalaman baik dengan Om Ronny.

Saya sendiri sering kali transaksi dengan Om Ronny, tapi posisinya terbalik: saya yang menjual koi ke dia, dan langsung dibayar tunai. Nilai transaksinya kalau dijumlah seingat saya juga sudah puluhan juta rupiah. Kesan saya sampai saat ini, Om Ronny baik-baik saja, bahkan mengulur waktu pembayaran ikan pun tidak pernah. Terakhir saya melepas Shiro Utsuri dari GenKoi yang langsung dibayarnya, lupa dua atau tiga bulan lalu. 

Tentu saya tidak menutup mata kalau ada juga yang bersoal dengan Om Ronny, seperti Om Zaki dan temannya itu. Saya menduga, Om Ronny sedang dalam situasi kehidupan yang sulit dan belum menemukan jalan keluar -- sayang tidak pernah ada penjelasan darinya sendiri. 

Saran saya, urusan ini diselesaikanlah secara baik-baik, dan jangan pula melebar jadi pertikaian baru di antara penggemar koi sendiri di luar yang benar-benar bersoal (Om Zaki dan Om Ronny). Mungkin Om Ajik/petinggi KOIs memang perlu turun tangan membuat terang masalahnya: bagaimana kalau dibahas di sela-sela KOIs Festival saja -- dibahas, dicari jalan keluarnya, bukan diperkaya rumornya.

Salam damai.

----------


## SUNU

Semoga dapat diselesaikan dengan baik dan damai.

----------


## chester

IMHO,

Ronny yang saya kenal adalah pribadi yang menyenangkan dan polos malah kadang-kadang naif dalam soal pemilihan ikan. Kebanyakan bertemu pada waktu ada event seperti kontes2 koi dan saat terakhir bertemu di akhir tahun kemarin sepertinya dia terlihat totalitas di koi dan meninggalkan pekerjaan lamanya. Cukup agresif dalam berpromosi dia malah sempat menyumbang beberapa door prize di festival KOIS tahun kemarin. Terlihat potensial utk mengembangkan biz nya dengan segala kekurangan dan kelebihan. Lelang2annya pun segar dan tidak abal abal.

Membaca thread ini saya tidak mau membela Ronny whatsoever tanpa tahu duduk perkaranya dengan jelas tetapi saya juga tidak pernah dan tidak akan pernah menyesal telah mengenal dia. Sejelek2nya orang pasti ada sisi baiknya.

Apabila kasusnya terjadi akibat aktivitas di forum spt jual/beli/lelang yang bermasalah, pihak pengelola forum harusnya mengambil tindakan mediasi utk membantu pemecahan masalah. Banning atau penonaktifan Ronny mungkin diperlukan, tapi jangan sebelum dia memberikan klarifikasi di forum sebagai hak jawab dia sebagai tersangka/terperiksa/tertuduh, apabila ybs mau (dan sebaiknya) memberikan klarifikasi tersebut. Utk Ronny, silent is not golden for this matter. You harus secara jantan memberikan jawaban ataupun mengakuinya, siapa tahu kita bisa mensolvenya bersama dengan meminta pengertian, dan atau pengorbanan, dari beberapa pihak yang terkait dengan anda. Yang penting, be frank and be honest.

Apabila kasusnya terjadi di luar aktivitas forum, bisa juga diselesaikan di luar oleh para pihak, dengan atau tanpa mediasi KOIS dan hasilnya, apapun juga, diumumkan di forum ini utk menentukan tindakan selanjutnya terhadap Ronny, dari segi keanggotaan dia di forum. 

Dunia dan pergaulan di koi adalah terukur adanya. Tidak ada news, terlebih bad news, yang tidak akan ketahuan. Kalau Ronny mau melanjutkan kiprahnya di koi, tentunya permasalahan harus segera dituntaskan. Apabila mau sign off dari koi, masalah tetap harus dihadapi dan dituntaskan. Dan kita akan tetap terus berteman.

Cheers

----------


## e-koi

Wow wow wow!!!!!
Ada apa ini? Kok forum tercinta jadi kayak gini?????
Lama gak posting kaget juga ada thread macam ini. Terus terang saya kecewa sekali dengan keadaan seperti ini. Kayaknya tidak ada lagi keharmonisan dan keramahtamahan dalam hobi kita bersama ini. Jujur, ini thread paling panas dan kasar yang saya jumpai sejak 2,5 tahun saya bergabung di koi's ini....

Buat om zaky : mungkin lain hari buat thread yang lebih JELAS, KRONOLOGIS dan tentu SANTUN. Sehingga tidak menimbulkan reaksi2 yang kasar dan membuat pembaca jadi mentafsirkan yang macam2

buat cak anton : kalo bereaksi jangan terlalu frontal dulu lah bro!! Ingat! Ini dibaca penggemar kois di seantero indonesia, bahkan dunia. Memang orang jawa timur bertipikal keras, tapi mbok jangan ditunjukkan seperti di halaman2 depan itu lah. Jamane pancen jaman edan, nek gak edan gak keduman. Nanging sakbejo2ne wong edan, isih menang wong kang eling lan waspodo.

Buat cak ronny purnama : ada apa denganmu ????? Setahu saya anda ini adalah penjual favorit rekan2 di sini. Termasuk saya. Lalu, bertransaksi dengan anda sungguh sangat menyenangkan. Namun saya perhatikan sudah lama kamu tidak nongol disini maupun di forum sebelah. Tolong, jika masih ada itikad baik anda harap mengklarifikasi semuanya disini. Buktikan bahwa anda bukan pengecut cak. Sebab, sekali lancung di ujian, selamanya orang tidak akan pernah percaya dengan anda

buat moderator : tolong segera dituntaskan perkara ini, demi kenyamanan bersama.

Buat om victor : kalo semua dah clear, harap didelete saja thread ini, supaya tidak mencemari citra koi's, yang selama ini dikenal sangat solid.

Buat semua : piss man, bonek, viking, aremania, dan seluruh anggota koi's, selalu satu hati dalam koi.s!!

----------


## hankoi

uhug uhuk uhukg . . . asepnya bros bikin batuk bin pedih nie mata . weleh weleh weleh . . . ck ck ck ck .

----------


## e-koi

> uhug uhuk uhukg . . . asepnya bros bikin batuk bin pedih nie mata . weleh weleh weleh . . . ck ck ck ck .


ini om han dah lama gak muncul, mak bedunduk kok malah batuk batuk  ::

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> uhug uhuk uhukg . . . asepnya bros bikin batuk bin pedih nie mata . weleh weleh weleh . . . ck ck ck ck .
> 
> 
> ini om han dah lama gak muncul, mak bedunduk kok malah batuk batuk


mgkn om han lagi makan terus baca langsung tersedak hehehehe.

----------


## dickytob

berdoa semoga om ronny diberikan kemudahan oleh Allah, dan dapat menyelesaikan masalah2nya. amin

----------


## nuroso

> berdoa semoga om ronny diberikan kemudahan oleh Allah, dan dapat menyelesaikan masalah2nya. amin


ini yang bikin tambah adem......  ::

----------


## f4is4l

> Buat semua : piss man, bonek, viking, aremania, dan seluruh anggota koi's, selalu satu hati dalam koi.s!!


Jangan ketinggalan Om the Jack juga...   ::   ::

----------


## wen

> Semoga dapat diselesaikan dengan baik dan damai.


tidak ada masalah yg tdk dapat diselesaikan, asalkan om Ronny bersedia/berani menghadapi
permasalahan ini sy yakin om Zaky punya hati yg lapang ( seluas kolam ku   ::  ) yg awal2nya emosi tp akhirnya mengikhlaskan uangnya 


> Buat Om Ajik Raffles : udah jelas ya, nanti kalo bisa kontak dengan dia tolong bilang uang milik saya nggak usah dibalikin. Yang penting dia Insaf dan nyalinya bisa pulih sebagai laki-laki kembali. Hehehehe


untuk menyelesaikan semuanya ini  tunjukkan niat baikmu Om Ronny.
?? agar damai senantiasa ?...? di kois....?

----------


## bogel

turut perihatih pada para korban,om ronny semoga cepat bisa menyelesaikan masalahnya..om-om mari jadikan ini pembelajaran agar kedepannya forum tercinta yang dalam masa pendewasaan bisa semakin baik

salam - koi

----------


## Anton Sukoco

To om zaki: mhn maaf kalo ada kata2 tdk sopan ke sampiyan, saya hanya kasian bila ternyata salah yg sampiyan ucapkan..om ronny akan hancur reputasinya..dan buyar sudah bisnisnya di koi.
To all: maafkan bila ada kata2 yg membuat tidak nyaman...tujuan saya hanya mhn tiap posting jg jgn menggunakan kata2 kriminal sblm jelas status hukumnya.
Dan saya telah berusaha kontak dgn masih belum ada respon...
Kasian betul om ronny...semoga Tuhan memberikan kemudahan...

----------


## SUNU

Sip Cak Anton ...  ::  Apology accepted  ::

----------


## budidjo

Ikut nimbrung....saya sdh delete no HP nya dua bulan yang lalu setelah beberapa kali mencoba kontak dan tdk ada respons, anggap aja hilang.
Masalahnya yg agak menggelitik saya adalah kebanyakan dari kita sdh merasa ada sesuatu yg tidak beres tp agak canggung utk posting spt yg dilakukan oom Zaky. Walaupun nominalnya kerugian yang ditimbulkan tidak banyak tapi kan tetap merupakan perbuatan yang tidak benar. Apalagi kalo yang sampai puluhan juta  ::  
Di forum ini kita kan mencari teman/bergaul dengan orang orang baru yg latar belakangnya kita tdk tahu. Kita buka hati dengan lapang setiap rekan baru karena berharap dapat teman baru yang cocok. Kita undang orang ke rumah utk lihat ikan/kolam walaupun baru kenal dari forum. Cuman ada yang memanfaatkan situasi ini sehingga banyak yg kecolongan.
Apa yg bisa kita pelajari? Jangan terlalu cepat percaya tapi tetap cari teman disini..  ::   kalo dapat real friends benar benar menyenangkan, bicara soal ikan/kolam berjam jam ndak terasa. Saya banyak teman yg cuman ketemu di forum aja, jual beli lewat email ato ym aja tanpa masalah. Saya kira ini yang menjadi tujuan forum ini.

----------


## iwan_makassar

Mendengar kisah hidupnya 3 bulan terakhir sepertinya saya harus mengikhlaskan...
dan kita doakan semoga Om Ronny diberikan hidayah agar kembali ke jalan yang di Ridhoi oleh ALLAH SWT.....amiiiiinnn....

----------


## Tancho

Maaf semua .... mungkin lebih baik bila yang berurusan mendatangi langsung saja ke rumah pak Ronny.
Bila HPnya tidak ada respon ...mudah2an jika bertemu langsung mungkin masalah "silap uang" ini bisa diselesaikan secara musyawaroh dan mufakat

----------


## victor

Dengan om ronny, Adakah yang transaksi di kois ini bermasalah?

----------


## victor

> Dengan om ronny, Adakah yang transaksi di kois ini bermasalah?


Maksudnya: adakah yang bermasalah dengan om ronny yang transaksinya di kois?

----------


## aswin

ky nya emg bnr apa yg diomongin pak zaky. saya setuju banget dgn beliau. duit saya 17 jt rupiah smp sekarang blm dibalikin. 15 jt dl dia minta modal sm saya dgn kompensasi saya mendapat fee dr uang itu. tp smp skrg jgn kan fee, modal nya aja blm blk. 2 jt nya dia minjem kontan dari saya. kata nya mau dibalikin jg tp nyata nya smp skrg di tlp gak prnh diangkat, disms jg gak dibls, di bbm jg gak prnh dibls tuh. saya harap moderator bisa membantu menyelesaikan mslh ini. klo ada moderator yg bil si rony pembayaran nya ok dgn nominal puluhan juta itu kpn transaksi nya?? sedang yg 2 jt dia bil minjem 3 hr aja smp skrg blm blk.. jd skrg saya mau tau siapa yg ms mau bantu dia? sedang kan partner nya sendiri aja ditipu? saran saya jgn terlalu percaya dari fisik luar seseorang dan jgn terlalu mencampuri urusan org jika tidak mengerti duduk persoalan. mengapa hrs diluapkan dgn kata2 yg krg pantas di dgr. trm kasih

----------


## bilung

Turut menyimak...

Semua perbuatan ada balasannya... sekecil apapun kebaikan pasti akan terbalas, begitupun sebaliknya.
Semoga semua masalah cepat terselesaikan. Bagi yang sudah tertipu, semoga Tuhan memberikan ganti yang lebih banyak dari uang yang telah hilang.

salam....

----------


## paulwi

> ky nya emg bnr apa yg diomongin pak zaky. saya setuju banget dgn beliau. duit saya 17 jt rupiah smp sekarang blm dibalikin. 15 jt dl dia minta modal sm saya dgn kompensasi saya mendapat fee dr uang itu. tp smp skrg jgn kan fee, modal nya aja blm blk. 2 jt nya dia minjem kontan dari saya. kata nya mau dibalikin jg tp nyata nya smp skrg di tlp gak prnh diangkat, disms jg gak dibls, di bbm jg gak prnh dibls tuh. saya harap moderator bisa membantu menyelesaikan mslh ini. klo ada moderator yg bil si rony pembayaran nya ok dgn nominal puluhan juta itu kpn transaksi nya?? sedang yg 2 jt dia bil minjem 3 hr aja smp skrg blm blk.. jd skrg saya mau tau siapa yg ms mau bantu dia? sedang kan partner nya sendiri aja ditipu? saran saya jgn terlalu percaya dari fisik luar seseorang dan jgn terlalu mencampuri urusan org jika tidak mengerti duduk persoalan. mengapa hrs diluapkan dgn kata2 yg krg pantas di dgr. trm kasih


Turut prihatin Om Aswin,.....salam kenal om, saya temennya pak agus (orangnya p gito)....
kalo demikian adanya sebaiknya memang pihak KOI_S harus turun tangan nih...
karena kayaknya korbannya sudah lebih dari 2 orang.....

----------


## IrwanMOEB

................(ikut menyimak)...........

----------


## harmada

> Maksudnya: adakah yang bermasalah dengan om ronny yang transaksinya di kois?


Dari keterangan Om2 yang bermasalah dengan Ronny rasanya semua terjadi diluar forum KOI-S
artinya adalah transaksi yang terjadi atas kesepakatan pribadi.



> Turut prihatin Om Aswin,.....salam kenal om, saya temennya pak agus (orangnya p gito)....
> kalo demikian adanya sebaiknya memang pihak KOI_S harus turun tangan nih...
> karena kayaknya korbannya sudah lebih dari 2 orang.....


Rasanya saya kurang sepakat ya Om paulwi,  melibatkan KOI-S dalam hal ini, kecuali hanya sebagai 
penengah, karena kejadiannya juga diluar pengetahuan pihak KOI-S.
Walaupun kita member KOI-S saya pikir tidaklah menjadi tanggung jawab KOI-S secara organisasi, segala
tindakan pribadi kita diluar forum KOI-S.
Saya sendiri tidak mengenal Om Ronny secara personal, hanya pernah transaksi 
melalui lelang di Forum ini.

Itu hanya pendapat saya ya Om maafkan kalau tidak sesuai atau salah, dan mohon diabaikan
jika tidak sesuai kebijakan KOI-S

Peace.

----------


## Kenn

Saya pernah gagal transaksi dengan bapak ini di brxxderkoi, sudah hmpr ok sy telp/sms tdk dibalas.

----------


## dattairadian

halo semuanya...

Kasus yang melibatkan Om Ronny Benkoi dengan beberapa pihak memang sudah sejak beberapa waktu yang lalu jadi buah bibir di 'kalangan koi'. Bahkan gosip mengenai judi ayam juga ada dalam buah bibir tersebut. Sampai akhirnya om zaky lalu sempat menghubungi saya dan akhirnya om zaky membuka kasus ini di Forum Kois.

Saya sendiri mengenal om ronny sebagai seorang yang ramah. Setiap transaksi antara saya dan ybs selalu berjalan mulus. Sampai akhirnya lalu saya mendengar selentingan pengaduan-pengaduan dari hobiis dan beberapa dealer yang menanyakan keberadaan om ronny, dan terakhir om zaky menghubungi saya dan lalu secara lugas menulis kasusnya pada foum ini.

Terus terang kami (organisasi KOIS) tentunya tidak dapat memantau kegiatan 1-1 para anggotanya. Apalagi jika ada transaksi dilakukan diluar forum sebagai mediasinya. Meskipun misalnya, mengenal ikan tersebut awalnya dari forum (mungkin lewat thread Apresiasi), namun jika lalu transaksi terjadi diluar forum maka kami tentunya tidak dapat memantaunya. 
Keuntungan transaksi dilakukan di dalam forum KOIS (pada thread _jual-beli_ maupun _lelang_), jika lalu terjadi ketidak beresan, pihak yang dirugikan dapat segera menulis dalam topik pada thread yang dimaksud secara langsung, dan pihak kami (KOIS) segera dapat mengetahui persoalan yang terjadi dan segera memfasilitasi, menegor bahkan memberikan sangsi kepada pihak yang _wan prestasi_ dengan segera, seperti terjadi pada kasus2 lainnya yang juga pernah terjadi. Ada yang akhirnya berdamai, ada yang juga kami berikan skors, ada pula yang langsung kami banned dan dimasukkan dalam thread khusus.

Namun demikian kami juga tidak akan membiarkan kasus yang menimpa om zaky dan teman2 yang lain begitu saja. Kami tentunya akan segera menindak lanjuti dengan segera menggelar rapat khusus KOIS untuk menentukan nasib om ronny ini dari keanggotaan. 
Mohon maaf jika kiranya kami tidak langsung menanggapi topik ini, karena dari beberapa hari yang lalu kami disibukkan oleh acara2 mulai dari penjurian 4 acara GO di Bandung, lalu ada acara 4th Kois Fest, acara penilaian GO koromo dan pada hari ini masih ada acara bincang2 dengan oomo & torazo di serpong. Jadi semua konsentrasi teman2 masih terpecah pada acara2 ini. Kami mohon atas kesabaran dan pengertiannya...

terima kasih

----------


## bobo

terima kasih om datta, semoga masalah ini bisa teratasi dengan baik.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Menambahkan komentar om Datta, kami KOIs sangat menyesalkan apa yg telah diperbuat om Ronny (bila apa yg telah dilakukannya dari laporan lisan maupun di forum ternyata benar).

Spt yang kita semua ketahui., KOIs memfasilitasi pergaulan/komunikasi antar peng-hobi ikan koi dgn membuat FORUM dan menggelar kegiatan2 yg berhubungan dengan hobi ikan koi., tetapi pergaulan/komunikasi/kesepakatan yang terjadi diantara/antar pribadi-pribadi peng-hobi adalah tanggung jawab pribadi-pribadi ybs masing2..,

*Yang dapat dilakukan oleh KOIs* adalah (kalau memang terbukti benar apa yg dilakukan om Ronny) 
1.Mencoret om Ronny dari daftar member KOIs dan mem-banned di forum ini.
2.Memberikan info selengkapnya tentang om Ronny kepada yg memerlukan berdasarkan data yg ada disekertariat KOIs.

Untuk itu FORUM memberi hak Jawab kepada om Ronny selama satu minggu mulai hari ini.., bila tdk ada tanggapan dari om Ronny maka otomatis om Ronny akan dicoret dari keanggotaan KOIs dan di Banned di Forum.

----------


## Rizal61

Ayooo Om Roni... diawali niat baik, diakhiri dengan niat baik juga... kita semua di forum pasti bisa mengerti apa pun permasalahan, sengaja atau tidak sengaja... Selama ada Itikad baik... pasti ada jalan keluar.

H-6

----------


## menkar

Ikutt Prihatin dan memantau semoga Semua Ada jalan keluarnya...

pengalaman dengan om Roni.. waktu saya menang bid shiro panda juara pkc.. malahan saya pernah ngutang semingu.. tapi setelah lunas saya ambil lsg kerumahnya walaupun tak bertemu beliau... Alhamdullilah smooth..

broo Ron... semoga kita dapat membantu sebisa apa yg kita bisa bantu.. dan mudha2han ada Jalan keluarnya...

peace...

----------


## bang2

> Menambahkan komentar om Datta, kami KOIs sangat menyesalkan apa yg telah diperbuat om Ronny (bila apa yg telah dilakukannya dari laporan lisan maupun di forum ternyata benar).
> 
> Spt yang kita semua ketahui., KOIs memfasilitasi pergaulan/komunikasi antar peng-hobi ikan koi dgn membuat FORUM dan menggelar kegiatan2 yg berhubungan dengan hobi ikan koi., tetapi pergaulan/komunikasi/kesepakatan yang terjadi diantara/antar pribadi-pribadi peng-hobi adalah tanggung jawab pribadi-pribadi ybs masing2..,
> 
> *Yang dapat dilakukan oleh KOIs* adalah (kalau memang terbukti benar apa yg dilakukan om Ronny) 
> 1.Mencoret om Ronny dari daftar member KOIs dan mem-banned di forum ini.
> 2.Memberikan info selengkapnya tentang om Ronny kepada yg memerlukan berdasarkan data yg ada disekertariat KOIs.
> 
> Untuk itu FORUM memberi hak Jawab kepada om Ronny selama satu minggu mulai hari ini.., bila tdk ada tanggapan dari om Ronny maka otomatis om Ronny akan dicoret dari keanggotaan KOIs dan di Banned di Forum.


saya khawatir Ronny sdh gak ol lagi di forum kois, jadi peringatan ini mungkin tdk terbaca oleh ybs.

----------


## abahnasr

kalo menurut saya sih.. ada perwakilan dari koi-s untuk pergi k rumahnya yang d cimanggis.. 

biar cepat clear masalahnya...   ::

----------


## bhana

Akhirnya terjawab juga pertanyaan saya selama beberapa bulan ini...thanks Om Zaky

Saya mengenal baik Om Ronny sejak saya gabung di forum ini, sebagian isi kolam juga berasal dari Benkoi yang langsung saya ambil dari Cimanggis bahkan Om Ronny pernah ke rumah untuk membantu ikan yang sedang dalam karantina...ya pasti kita juga melakukan suatu kesalahan dan kekhilafan tapi yang ditulis Om Zaky benar-benar diluar dugaan saya.

Tidak ada maksud apa-apa saya menulis ini, hanya prihatin dengan yang keadaan yang terjadi dan saya setuju dengan Abahnasr semoga ada perwakilan dari Koi's untuk menengahi permasalahan ini...semoga Yang Kuasa memberikan petunjuk, ketabahan  dan kekuatan kepada pihak-pihak yang terkait...Amin

----------


## Anton Sukoco

> Akhirnya terjawab juga pertanyaan saya selama beberapa bulan ini...thanks Om Zaky
> 
> Saya mengenal baik Om Ronny sejak saya gabung di forum ini, sebagian isi kolam juga berasal dari Benkoi yang langsung saya ambil dari Cimanggis bahkan Om Ronny pernah ke rumah untuk membantu ikan yang sedang dalam karantina...ya pasti kita juga melakukan suatu kesalahan dan kekhilafan tapi yang ditulis Om Zaky benar-benar diluar dugaan saya.
> 
> Tidak ada maksud apa-apa saya menulis ini, hanya prihatin dengan yang keadaan yang terjadi dan saya setuju dengan Abahnasr semoga ada perwakilan dari Koi's untuk menengahi permasalahan ini...semoga Yang Kuasa memberikan petunjuk, ketabahan  dan kekuatan kepada pihak-pihak yang terkait...Amin



kita berdoa..semoga ada solusi atas masalah ini..saya betul2 prihatin kepada om ronny dan yg dirugikan...

----------


## SWkoi

wah udah lama nggak nengok forum , ternyata ada berita yang sangat heboh.

semoga om ronny diberi jalan keluar oleh Tuhan YME dan bisa menyelesaikan dengan baik-baik, untuk yang di rugikan
mungkin supaya lebih bersabar dan kepada Tetua Koi's bisa menjembatani untuk pertemuan om ronny dengan temen-temen
yang dirugikan.

Diawali dengan kebaikan semoga berakhir dengan kebaikan pula.

peace....

----------


## victor

i think

kalo transaksi tidak terjadi di kois,
1. kois hanya bisa melakukan teguran.
2. kalo memang banyak merugikan anggota kois, anggota bisa melakukan pooling dengan option pilihan: biarkan saja, teguran, banned.

kalo transaksi dilakukan di kois
1. konfirmasi 3x24jam (pm ke 1)
2. teguran  7x24jam (pm ke 2)
3. banned

----------


## sbw

> Mendengar kisah hidupnya 3 bulan terakhir sepertinya saya harus mengikhlaskan...
> dan kita doakan semoga Om Ronny diberikan hidayah agar kembali ke jalan yang di Ridhoi oleh ALLAH SWT.....amiiiiinnn....


AMIEN  ::

----------


## arind

sudah banyak bertransaksi baik lelang atau langsung ga pernah ada masalah. Bahkan saya suka nitip dulu, lama lagi...
beberapa kali ke rumah saya nganter ikan atau ngobrol2 (kompleks berdekatan). seringkali saya ke rumahnya lihat2 ikan. Sambil belajar milih ikan.
Pernah cerita mau all out di koi, sampai keluar dari gawean yg sudah mapan.
Baru denger kalau suka sabung ayam ....  apa iya??  ::   ::  
memang kayaknya bisnisnya sangat terpukul karena mati lampu yg mengakibatkan banyak ikan titipan mati...
tapi tidak pernah mengeluh atau cerita.. tiba2 lost contact dan tidak bisa dihubungi.
terpatri di ingatan saya, orangnya rendah hati, ramah, helpfull,...
Apa mungkin secepat itu karakter bisa berubah..?? wallahualam..
tapi yang jelas, om Ronni harus meng-klarifikasi semua ini. Kalau ga mau scr terbuka di forum, ya diselesaikan face to face.
Sebagai teman saya juga bingung.. percaya atau tidak.. hanya om Ronni sendiri yg bisa menjelaskan...

----------


## zaky

Nasehat saya - jangan naiflah. contoh2 pengalaman baik temen teman tidak relevan ditunjukkan dan sebagai perbandingan dari sebuah prilaku kriminal. Imam Samudra, Amrozi, Dulmatin itu sangat baik lo sama keluarga dan cs-csnya, SO apakah mereka bisa disimpulkan orang baik ? jangan lihat siapa yang melakukan, TAPI apa yang dilakukan. HAHAHAHAHA...... 

yang namanya orang mau nyolong target yang lumayan, sudah jadi modus yang sangat biasa untuk menanamkan kepercayaan dulu kepada target/sasaran. Rony apa kurang baiknya sama saya dan orang lain yang diacolong ? transaksi ikan yang sering, bolak-balik kerumah, makan minum dirumah, pinjam uang, dst. Tapi kan yang dia incar jumlahnya hingga mencapai target jumlah yang dia incar ? Coba tanya sama dealer-dealer berapa kerugian mereka ? masalah besar kecilnya angka itu relatif ya. sangat mungkin angka ratusan juta itu kecil buat seseorang.

sudahlah kita lupakan saja masalah ini, buat saya yang lebih penting adalah "pembelajaran" dari peristiwa ini. saya mau lihat apa sih langkah konkret pengurus koi-s menyikapi hal ini ? harus diingat ya, bahwa salah satu fungsi penting adanya sebuah club tidak hanya mengurusi aspek pembinaan kepada anggota seperti lewat penyelenggaraan event, tapi juga aspek "perlindungan" kepada anggota. hehehehe koq saya malah nasehatin ya.

Hihihi ....

----------


## iwan_makassar

::  



> Nasehat saya - jangan naiflah. contoh2 pengalaman baik temen teman tidak relevan ditunjukkan dan sebagai perbandingan dari sebuah prilaku kriminal. Imam Samudra, Amrozi, Dulmatin itu sangat baik lo sama keluarga dan cs-csnya, SO apakah mereka bisa disimpulkan orang baik ? jangan lihat siapa yang melakukan, TAPI apa yang dilakukan. HAHAHAHAHA...... 
> 
> yang namanya orang mau nyolong target yang lumayan, sudah jadi modus yang sangat biasa untuk menanamkan kepercayaan dulu kepada target/sasaran. Rony apa kurang baiknya sama saya dan orang lain yang diacolong ? transaksi ikan yang sering, bolak-balik kerumah, makan minum dirumah, pinjam uang, dst. Tapi kan yang dia incar jumlahnya hingga mencapai target jumlah yang dia incar ? Coba tanya sama dealer-dealer berapa kerugian mereka ? masalah besar kecilnya angka itu relatif ya. sangat mungkin angka ratusan juta itu kecil buat seseorang.
> 
> sudahlah kita lupakan saja masalah ini, buat saya yang lebih penting adalah "pembelajaran" dari peristiwa ini. saya mau lihat apa sih langkah konkret pengurus koi-s menyikapi hal ini ? harus diingat ya, bahwa salah satu fungsi penting adanya sebuah club tidak hanya mengurusi aspek pembinaan kepada anggota seperti lewat penyelenggaraan event, tapi juga aspek "perlindungan" kepada anggota. hehehehe koq saya malah nasehatin ya.
> 
> Hihihi ....

----------


## Anggit

Temans 

Spt yg dikatakan Pak Ketua : KOIs memfasilitasi pergaulan/komunikasi antar peng-hoby ikan KOI dengan menyediakan FORUM dan menggelar kegiatan yg berhubungan dengan hobi ikan KOI.  Namun demikian dalam segala pergaulan/kominukasi/kesepakatan yg terjadi diantara/antar pribadi pribadi peng-hobi adalah tanggung jawab pribadi masing2 ysb 

Dimohon kebesaran hati dan kesabaran dari teman teman semua menyangkut kasus ini.   Terutama sekali pihak2 yg telah di rugikan oleh yg bersangkutan.  Mohon maaf dengan segala keterbatasan KOIs dalam meyelesaikan sengketa yg terjadi dalam FORUM tercinta kita ini.  

Menindaklanjuti yg di uraikan Pak Robby, kemarin KOIs secara resmi telah melayangkan surat teguran kepada Roni/Benkoi yg ditujuan ke alamat ybs.  Langkah2 lainnya spt yg di utarakan sebelumnya 

Tindakan yg KOIs lakukan adalah sbb:
1.Mencoret om Ronny dari daftar member KOIs dan mem-banned di forum ini.
2.Memberikan info selengkapnya tentang om Ronny kepada yg memerlukan berdasarkan data yg ada disekertariat KOIs.

Untuk itu FORUM memberi hak Jawab kepada om Ronny selama satu minggu mulai hari ini (Senin. 12April)..,bila tdk ada tanggapan dari om Ronny maka otomatis om Ronny akan dicoret dari keanggotaan KOIs dan di Banned di Forum.

Mohon kesabaran teman2 semua dalam penyelesaian kasus ini.  

Om Zaky, apa yg KOIS lakukan adalah berusaha semaximal mungkin untuk mencari jalan keluar/solusi yg terbaik bagi kita semua.  Mohon kebijaksanaan dan kesabaran yg ruarrr biasa dr om Zaky dalam menyikapi hal ini ya   ::  

Terima kasih.. terima kasih .. terima kasih 
salam

----------


## repak69

walaahhh turut prihatin Om zaky...   ::  

mudah2an dapet rejeki yag lebih buat pengganti nya....


salut sama Pak datta di tengan kesibukan nya masih bisa mau meluangkan waktu untuk memebahas pemsalahan ini,,, salut.....

----------


## mrbunta

wuik wuik wuk.
sebentar gak nengok koi's ada hot threat
PEACE

----------


## victor

> wuik wuik wuk.
> sebentar gak nengok koi's ada hot threat
> PEACE


tersangka sudah muncul
di jemput dari bali

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuik wuik wuk.
> sebentar gak nengok koi's ada hot threat
> PEACE
> 
> 
> tersangka sudah muncul
> di jemput dari bali


wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## dattairadian

> salut sama Pak datta di tengan kesibukan nya masih bisa mau meluangkan waktu untuk memebahas pemsalahan ini,,, salut.....


Terima kasih Pak, tapi rasanya teman2 lain lebih pantas mendapatkan salut yang luar biasa...

----------


## hilariusssss

waduh baru baca ini kasus...   ::   ::  

ikut memantau ah..

----------


## Robby Iwan

> sudahlah kita lupakan saja masalah ini, buat saya yang lebih penting adalah "pembelajaran" dari peristiwa ini. saya mau lihat apa sih langkah konkret pengurus koi-s menyikapi hal ini ? harus diingat ya, bahwa salah satu fungsi penting adanya sebuah club tidak hanya mengurusi aspek pembinaan kepada anggota seperti lewat penyelenggaraan event, tapi juga aspek "perlindungan" kepada anggota. hehehehe koq saya malah nasehatin ya.
> 
> Hihihi ....


Membaca tulisan om Zaky diatas, saya sebagai moderator sepertinya harus meluruskan beberapa hal sbb.

Perlu diketahui, 
1. Forum hanya merupakan ruang untuk berkomunikasi yang memiliki aturan atau tata cara berkomunikasi. 
2. Forum tidak dapat melindungi anggota dari penipuan/kejahatan yg menimpa anggotanya, apalagi bila ini terjadi di luar forum.
3. Apa yg telah dilakukan oleh pengurus yaitu memberi peringatan/sangsi dan mengirim surat kpd ybs sudah lebih dari wewenang forum., jadi langkah konkret yg om zaky maksudkan sdh dilaksanakan.


Setuju dengan nasihat om Zaky tentang "pembelajaran" dari peristiwa ini.., lewat tulisan ini kami ingin mengundang om Zaky untuk bertukar pikiran mengenai usulan/nasihat yang mungkin dapat om zaky berikan sehingga bermanfaat bagi forum kita ini.

----------


## limjohan

Pak Robby, kalo kasus ini bagaimana ya ?  ::  

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8494&start=90 -------------Posted: Sun Jan 17, 2010 12:33 pm

lalu dibeli sama Benkoi, dan dijual kembali di :

http://breederkoi.com/koi_sale/koi_sale ... p?id=12259 ------------------12  Feb  2010

Transaksi ini belum ada pelunasan. Saudara Ronny tidak menunjukan itikat baik sama sekali.
Telepon tidak pernah diangkat, sms tidak pernah dibalas. Seakan akan hilang ditelan bumi......

Thanks om.  ::

----------


## zaky

Halo Om Moderator yang bijak, selamat malam dan salam sejahtera dari saya. Terlebih dahulu saya sampaikan permintaan maaf saya seandainya apa yang disampaikan ini tidak berkenan.

*Pertama*
Sebenarnya saya sudah malas, enggan, apatis, dan kata2 apalagi ya untuk mengomentari masalah ini. Terus terang saat ini saya sudah tidak mempermasalahkan uang saya, yang saya mau tolong jadikan pengalaman saya dan beberapa hobbiis yang tertipu sebagai sebuah pembelajaran.

*Kedua*
Barusan saya ditelp oleh salah satu korban, intinya mempertanyakan koq ada kesan moderator dan pentolan2 koi-s pro kepada pelaku. Saya jawab, itu kesan lo ya pak, dan bapak sepatutnya tidak berfikir seperti itu karena memang di Indonesia sepanjang yang saya ketahui (tidak ada dan kalaupun ada hal tsb hanya sekedar wacana) norma norma yang dalam hal terjadi sebuah pelanggaran dan kejahatan maka akan ada sebuah perlindungan yang "adequate" terhadap victim/korban. Jadi ya bersabarlah, kita tidak bijak terlalu berharap banyak ya pak. Orang sabar disayang Tuhan lho pak ....... 

*Ketiga*
Saya ini anggota Koi-s lo pak Moderator, jadi sebagai anggota rasa2nya apakah patut dan sudah seyogyanya saya memberikan nasehat, tapi kalo memang saya dipekenankan mungkin saya akan berikan tapi jangan dilihat sebagai nasehat tapi lebih kepada keluh kesah saja. Mana berani pak anggota menasehati Moderator. Tapi nggak sekarang ya, abis masih dikantor cari duit buat beli koi, hehehe ...

Permisi ...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Sama2 om Zaki, saya juga mohon maaf klo ada yg tdk berkenan..saya sangat mengerti perasaan om, banyak yg curhat  kpd saya, salah satu pengurus kois juga senasib dgn om Zaki..sy hanya ingin hal ini selanjutnya di urus didarat saja utk menyelesaikan kasus dgn ybs.

----------


## zlatan

> Pak Robby, kalo kasus ini bagaimana ya ?  
> 
> http://koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8494&start=90 -------------Posted: Sun Jan 17, 2010 12:33 pm
> 
> lalu dibeli sama Benkoi, dan dijual kembali di :
> 
> http://breederkoi.com/koi_sale/koi_sale ... p?id=12259 ------------------12  Feb  2010
> 
> Transaksi ini belum ada pelunasan. Saudara Ronny tidak menunjukan itikat baik sama sekali.
> ...


ikannya sdh terjual belum oom?
coba di ambil balik jika belum terjual?

----------


## iwan_makassar

om johan...saya baru lihat tadi ternyata ada comment dari polisi di ikannya om ronny...  ::  
http://breederkoi.com/koi_sale/koi_sale ... p?id=12259 ------------------12  Feb  2010



> Pak Robby, kalo kasus ini bagaimana ya ?  
> 
> http://koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8494&start=90 -------------Posted: Sun Jan 17, 2010 12:33 pm
> 
> lalu dibeli sama Benkoi, dan dijual kembali di :
> 
> http://breederkoi.com/koi_sale/koi_sale ... p?id=12259 ------------------12  Feb  2010
> 
> Transaksi ini belum ada pelunasan. Saudara Ronny tidak menunjukan itikat baik sama sekali.
> ...

----------


## sbw

mudah mudahan om ronny ada itikad baik,,, baik baik klarifikasi..... ternyata di samurai juga masih ada ikan yg ngegantu tdk jelas mau diambil kapan...kiutsuri ,kohaku tosai auction dlll.

----------


## mrbunta

> om johan...saya baru lihat tadi ternyata ada comment dari polisi di ikannya om ronny...  
> http://breederkoi.com/koi_sale/koi_sale ... p?id=12259 ------------------12  Feb  2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by limjohan
> 
> ...


kok gak bisa di klik ya

----------


## irone78

> Originally Posted by iwan_makassar
> 
> om johan...saya baru lihat tadi ternyata ada comment dari polisi di ikannya om ronny...  
> <span>http://breederkoi.com/koi_sale/koi_s...l.asp?id=12259 ------------------12  Feb  2010</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sepertinya sudah di delete ama orangnya Om

----------


## mrbunta

polisi sapa om?

----------


## irone78

> polisi sapa om?


Polisi apa maksudnya Om mrbunta?

----------


## mrbunta

om johan...saya baru lihat tadi ternyata ada comment dari polisi di ikannya om ronny...  :: 
<span>http://breederkoi.com/koi_sale/koi_s...l.asp?id=12259 ------------------12 Feb 2010</span>

itu dia

----------


## irone78

Ooo Polisi KOI yg itu toh Om  :: 
Pagenya sudah tidak bisa diview lagi...kemaren malem masih bisa...





> om johan...saya baru lihat tadi ternyata ada comment dari polisi di ikannya om ronny... 
> <span>http://breederkoi.com/koi_sale/koi_s...l.asp?id=12259 ------------------12 Feb 2010</span>
> 
> itu dia

----------


## iwan_makassar

iya betul nick namenya polisi koi wkwkwkwk....  ::  



> Ooo Polisi KOI yg itu toh Om 
> Pagenya sudah tidak bisa diview lagi...kemaren malem masih bisa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mrbunta

oooo ala

----------


## victor

ternyata ada lapak di kois yang kena juga
moderator bisa menanyakan baik baik, peringatan kemudian bisa banned

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Agar tidak semakin keruh, perwakilan Koi's kerumah om Ronny aja untuk klarifikasi   ::

----------


## bobo

> Agar tidak semakin keruh, perwakilan Koi's kerumah om Ronny aja untuk klarifikasi


pakai bacteri starter aja pak bira gak keruh   ::   ::  becanda om hariadi  ::

----------


## Satpam

asik moderator sekarang ada kerjaan

----------


## orangbaruom

Pengurus Koi-s harus mengambil tindakan yg riil terhadap Rony - owner Maling Koi, yang nyata2 sudah "mencuri" dimana2. Kalo tidak patut dicurigai, jangan2 ada kedekatan khusus dengan ybs ...

Malu2in ya member Koi-s kelakuannya begini. Amit amit !!!

----------


## adepe

> Pengurus Koi-s harus mengambil tindakan yg riil terhadap Rony - owner Maling Koi, yang nyata2 sudah "mencuri" dimana2. Kalo tidak patut dicurigai, jangan2 ada kedekatan khusus dengan ybs ...
> 
> Malu2in ya member Koi-s kelakuannya begini. Amit amit !!!


kalo kriminal laporin polisi aja om...  ::   ::   :: 

n kalo ada salah satu anak yg (terindikasi) kriminal, apa lantas sekeluarga otomatis kriminal?
peace dong ah

----------


## budidjo

menurut saya pribadi , yang sudah dilakukan oleh pengurus koi-s sdh lebih dari cukup. forum ini kan sdh sangat bagus utk menampung para penggemar koi di tanah air. tindakan masing2 anggota nya tentu di luar tanggung jawab pengurus, apalagi dalam kejadian ini kan transaksi tidak dilakukan di forum. 
Saya kira di forum yg lainpun seperti, forum fotografi atau audio atau lain nya bisa kejadian hal spt ini. Kita kan joint forum ini tanpa diseleksi dan gratis pula. Kalo ada kejadian spt ini ya sebaiknya buat pelajaran spy ke depannya lebih berhati2 spy kejadian spt ini tdk terulang lagi.

----------


## mrbunta

> menurut saya pribadi , yang sudah dilakukan oleh pengurus koi-s sdh lebih dari cukup. forum ini kan sdh sangat bagus utk menampung para penggemar koi di tanah air. tindakan masing2 anggota nya tentu di luar tanggung jawab pengurus, apalagi dalam kejadian ini kan transaksi tidak dilakukan di forum. 
> Saya kira di forum yg lainpun seperti, forum fotografi atau audio atau lain nya bisa kejadian hal spt ini. Kita kan joint forum ini tanpa diseleksi dan gratis pula. Kalo ada kejadian spt ini ya sebaiknya buat pelajaran spy ke depannya lebih berhati2 spy kejadian spt ini tdk terulang lagi.


viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8494&start=90 -------------Posted: Sun Jan 17, 2010 12:33 pm

di forum om.   ::   peace

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pengurus Koi-s harus mengambil tindakan yg riil terhadap Rony - owner Maling Koi, yang nyata2 sudah "mencuri" dimana2. Kalo tidak patut dicurigai, jangan2 ada kedekatan khusus dengan ybs ...
> 
> Malu2in ya member Koi-s kelakuannya begini. Amit amit !!!


kami pengurus siap dan sdh melaksanakan om,  waduh..baru posting 3x sudah galak euy.., daftar member ya om jangan lupa..biar dapat no id dan majalah gratis., btw salam kenal om orangbaruom

----------


## budidjo

> Originally Posted by orangbaruom
> 
> Pengurus Koi-s harus mengambil tindakan yg riil terhadap Rony - owner Maling Koi, yang nyata2 sudah "mencuri" dimana2. Kalo tidak patut dicurigai, jangan2 ada kedekatan khusus dengan ybs ...
> 
> Malu2in ya member Koi-s kelakuannya begini. Amit amit !!!
> 
> 
> kami pengurus siap dan sdh melaksanakan om,  waduh..baru posting 3x sudah galak euy.., daftar member ya om jangan lupa..biar dapat no id dan majalah gratis., btw salam kenal om orangbaruom


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> menurut saya pribadi , yang sudah dilakukan oleh pengurus koi-s sdh lebih dari cukup. forum ini kan sdh sangat bagus utk menampung para penggemar koi di tanah air. tindakan masing2 anggota nya tentu di luar tanggung jawab pengurus, apalagi dalam kejadian ini kan transaksi tidak dilakukan di forum. 
> Saya kira di forum yg lainpun seperti, forum fotografi atau audio atau lain nya bisa kejadian hal spt ini. Kita kan joint forum ini tanpa diseleksi dan gratis pula. Kalo ada kejadian spt ini ya sebaiknya buat pelajaran spy ke depannya lebih berhati2 spy kejadian spt ini tdk terulang lagi.
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8494&start=90 -------------Posted: Sun Jan 17, 2010 12:33 pm
> 
> di forum om.    peace


Kasihan sekali yah para pengurus KOIS....sudah cape2 dan berusaha maksimal sediain fasilitas KOIS Forum gratis ini masih dituntut, dicerca untuk urusan yg kejadian diluar forum. Padahal KOIS tidak tahu menahu soal transaksi2 itu.

@Bunta : saya kok tidak membaca adanya posting transaksi di link nya itu yah? Dan tidak melihat adanya postingan Ronni disitu. 

Btw :  ikan itu dijual di breederkoi....kenapa complain nya ke KOIS?

----------


## candra_w

sabar om Will...jgn terpancing...peace...

----------


## SUNU

*SARAN:* 
Sesudah semua member yang merasa dirugikan posting disini, mohon Thread ini di close aja. Pengurus dapat update perkembangan dan kesimpulan kasus Om Ronny di thread yg sudah tersedia.
Makasih.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by orangbaruom
> 
> Pengurus Koi-s harus mengambil tindakan yg riil terhadap Rony - owner Maling Koi, yang nyata2 sudah "mencuri" dimana2. Kalo tidak patut dicurigai, jangan2 ada kedekatan khusus dengan ybs ...
> 
> Malu2in ya member Koi-s kelakuannya begini. Amit amit !!!
> 
> 
> kami pengurus siap dan sdh melaksanakan om,  waduh..baru posting 3x sudah galak euy.., daftar member ya om jangan lupa..biar dapat no id dan majalah gratis., btw salam kenal om orangbaruom


Om orangbaruom ini sudah hampir satu bulan teregistrasi menjadi anggota forum dan sudah memperkenalkan diri. Kalau melihat gaya berkenalan dan satu postingan sebelumnya kelihatannya om yang satu ini sudah sangat familiar dengan beberapa anggota forum. Dugaan saya entah om ini sendiri atau kolega/teman/keluarga dekatnya ikut menjadi salah satu korban. Kalau benar saya usulkan untuk mengadukan ke pihak berwajib karena saya dengar ada beberapa korban lain yang mempertimbangkan untuk mengambil langkah serupa, jangan sampai ketinggalan om

Sebagai klub yang tidak punya otoritas untuk memproses tindakan kriminalitas anggotanya, maka tindakan administratif yang akan diambil p Robby dan om Anggit menurut saya sudah tepat. Kita hanya punya kekuatan untuk mencegah anggota lain agar tidak tertimpa kasus yang sama, tetapi kalau ada yang berharap lebih bersiaplah untuk kecewa.

Saya memang menjauhkan diri untuk tidak terlibat dalam kasus ini karena tidak ingin berprilaku subjektif. Saya adalah salah satu korban, tetapi saya tidak ingin membuat forum terjebak untuk menyelesaikan transaksi yang saya lakukan diluar forum. Transaksi yang kalau saya dapatkan keuntungan saya juga tidak membaginya ke forum. Jadi giliran buntung ya saya tidak harus berteriak  teriak di forum apalagi secara tendensius menuduh moderator atau pengurus KOI-S dengan tuduhan yang asumtif

Saya juga tidak ingin memaksa forum untuk berbuat tidak adil. Ada banyak transaksi diluar forum dengan nilai yang mungkin mencapai ratusan juta rupiah. Kita tidak pernah tahu dan tidak ingin tahu transaksi - transaksi ini karena bukan domain kita untuk masuk ke dapur anggota. Seperti om Zaky dengan jelas mengatakan bahwa fungsi penting sebuah klub termasuk diantaranya adalah aspek "perlindungan", tetapi forum tidak mungkin memberikan perlindungan untuk transaksi - transaksi yang berada diluar kontrolnya. Kita tidak pernah tahu siapa yang bertransaksi, apa yang ditransaksikan, dan bagaimana kesepakatan transaksinya. Juga penyelesaian bila terjadi wan prestasi. Satu saja kasus seperti ini coba diakomodasi (apapun bentuknya), maka ada banyak transaksi serupa yang harus ikut diselesaikan bila forum ingin bersikap adil terhadap setiap anggotanya. Transaksi dengan si A dengan modus penjualan koi (maaf) fiktif, kasus dengan si B dengan modus pinjaman modal, kasus dengan dealer C dengan modus kerja sama penjualan koi, dan sebagainya. Selain bukan wewenang klub, ini tentunya akan menghabiskan energi pengurus yang terbatas.

Transaksi diluar forum juga bisa membuat klub terperangkap. Tidak ada sejarah transaksi yang tercatat. Semua masih berupa klaim sepihak. Bukan berarti klaim itu tidak benar tetapi sangat mungkin ada fakta lain yang belum tersibak. Klub tentu tidak berhak menjudge sesuatu yang tidak diketahui dengan jelas, bukan? Sekali lagi ini bukanlah klub yang punya kewenangan menyidik tindakan kriminal para anggota (kalau memang ada) dan mengambil tindakan atas perbuatan kriminalnya terlebih yang terjadi diluar kontrol klub. 

Jadi sekali lagi langkah administratif yang akan diambil p Robby tepat, tuntutan diluar itu adalah berlebihan. Tinggal kita tunggu saja apakah om Ronny akan muncul memberikan klarifikasinya. Klub sudah menyuratinya, saya juga sudah BBM untuk urusan yang sama. Bila hingga waktu yang ditentukan yang bersangkutan tidak muncul, maka kita akan banned dia bukan karena alasan dugaan kriminalnya tetapi karena yang bersangkutan kita nilai tidak punya itikad baik untuk menyelesaikan masalah yang meresahkan anggota forum.

Semoga teman  teman anggota forum bisa memahami jalan pikiran p Robby, om Anggit, om Datta, om William dan beberapa teman  teman moderator lainnya. Terimakasih

----------


## Jusri

Setuju sekali Om Ajik, menurut pendapat saya forum sudah berusaha maksimal untuk kasus ini.
Salut buat para Moderator.

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> menurut saya pribadi , yang sudah dilakukan oleh pengurus koi-s sdh lebih dari cukup. forum ini kan sdh sangat bagus utk menampung para penggemar koi di tanah air. tindakan masing2 anggota nya tentu di luar tanggung jawab pengurus, apalagi dalam kejadian ini kan transaksi tidak dilakukan di forum. 
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8494&start=90 -------------Posted: Sun Jan 17, 2010 12:33 pm
> 
> di forum om.    peace


yang dimaksud oleh om joko adalah _transaksi_ om bunta...




> Terus terang kami (organisasi KOIS) tentunya tidak dapat memantau kegiatan 1-1 para anggotanya. Apalagi jika ada transaksi dilakukan diluar forum sebagai mediasinya. Meskipun misalnya, mengenal ikan tersebut awalnya dari forum (mungkin lewat thread Apresiasi), namun jika lalu transaksi terjadi diluar forum maka kami tentunya tidak dapat memantaunya. 
> Keuntungan transaksi dilakukan di dalam forum KOIS (pada thread _jual-beli_ maupun _lelang_), jika lalu terjadi ketidak beresan, pihak yang dirugikan dapat segera menulis dalam topik pada thread yang dimaksud secara langsung, dan pihak kami (KOIS) segera dapat mengetahui persoalan yang terjadi dan segera memfasilitasi, menegor bahkan memberikan sangsi kepada pihak yang _wan prestasi_ dengan segera, seperti terjadi pada kasus2 lainnya yang juga pernah terjadi. Ada yang akhirnya berdamai, ada yang juga kami berikan skors, ada pula yang langsung kami banned dan dimasukkan dalam thread khusus.


maaf, sekedar mengerucutkan kembali om agar tidak bias lagi....   ::  
------

Untuk tindakan riil yang diinginkan, sementara ini baiknya kita menunggu saja sampai batas waktu yang diberikan pak ketu & imbauan pak sekjen 



> Spt yang kita semua ketahui., KOIs memfasilitasi pergaulan/komunikasi antar peng-hobi ikan koi dgn membuat FORUM dan menggelar kegiatan2 yg berhubungan dengan hobi ikan koi., tetapi pergaulan/komunikasi/kesepakatan yang terjadi diantara/antar pribadi-pribadi peng-hobi adalah tanggung jawab pribadi-pribadi ybs masing2..,
> 
> *Yang dapat dilakukan oleh KOIs* adalah (kalau memang terbukti benar apa yg dilakukan om Ronny) 
> 1.Mencoret om Ronny dari daftar member KOIs dan mem-banned di forum ini.
> 2.Memberikan info selengkapnya tentang om Ronny kepada yg memerlukan berdasarkan data yg ada disekertariat KOIs.
> 
> Untuk itu FORUM memberi hak Jawab kepada om Ronny selama satu minggu mulai hari ini.., bila tdk ada tanggapan dari om Ronny maka otomatis om Ronny akan dicoret dari keanggotaan KOIs dan di Banned di Forum.





> Dimohon kebesaran hati dan kesabaran dari teman teman semua menyangkut kasus ini.   Terutama sekali pihak2 yg telah di rugikan oleh yg bersangkutan.  Mohon maaf dengan segala keterbatasan KOIs dalam meyelesaikan sengketa yg terjadi dalam FORUM tercinta kita ini.


selebihnya... tulisan om ajik di atas mudah2an dapat mencerahkan semuanya   ::

----------


## Tjendra

Om Ajik and Om Willem

Tolong kalau ada waktu gue mau diskusi sama Om, soal-nya gue kan anggota baru. Agak - kagak ngerti soal seluk beluk Forum Koi - apalagi menyangkut masalah lelang ikan atau transaksi yang lain.
Dari awal baca ini thread bikin gue bener2 bingung. (Gue termasuk anggota yang sampai sekarang belum kesampai-an beli ikan-nya, maklum belum siap mental dan belum siap kantong, Ha...ha...ha...)
 ::   ::   ::  
Ok. Salam Damai, damai disurga, damai dibumi, damai dihati.

Thank you.

Salam,

Tjendra
 ::

----------


## zaky

Saya rasa pengurus Koi-s harus berbesar hatilah menghandle urusan ini, karena kelihatannya korbannya banyak dan sebagian dari mereka tidak berani sefrontal saya.

Kritik adalah hal biasa, karena organisasi akan matang bukan semata2 karena waktu yang berjalan tapi karena pengalaman dan kritik. Yang penting setiap kritik harus direspons secara positif saja. 

Kalau saya menuntut action yang lebih kepada pengurus Koi-s ya ada alasannya juga karena pihak yang bersengketa adalah sama2 anggota Koi-s. Sama halnya kalau pengurus koi-s menemukan indikasi rony menipu di forum lain seperti breederkoi.com, pertanyaannya apakah Koi-s akan diam saja dengan alasan apa yg dilakukan ybs tidak ada kaitannya dengan Koi-s ? Inipun tidak bijaksana karena club punya fungsi untuk membina anggotanya. Cuma sekarang tinggal pengurus koi-s memformulasikan langkah apa yang akan diambil terhadap rony.

Tapi ini pendapat saya pribadi ya. Saya rasa apa yang Om Datta sampaikan sangat baik. Kita lihat saja dulu reaksinya.

Buat saya masalah ini sudah selesai, duit kecil buat saya, hehehe. Yang lebih penting "pembelajaran" dalam bentuk : 1. pengurus koi-s : bisa merumuskan aturan yang jelas mengenai hal2 seperti ini dan responsif karena perasaan orang yg jadi korban tidak sama dengan yg tdk mengalami, 2. Buat korban : lain kali hati hati saja dalam berurusan dengan penjual dan berusahalah ikhlas, 3. teman2 yang belum menjadi korban : jadikan ini sebagai pelajaran supaya jangan terulang dan bijaksana dalam memposting komentar.

----------


## iwan_makassar

dear om wil......hanya om johan yang bisa jawab tapi sepertinya om johan posting kumonryunya di koi-s kemudian om ronny beli dan jual lagi di breedxx.com dan kemudian sepertinya belum dibayarkan sampai sekarang....kira2 begitu  ::  



> [@Bunta : saya kok tidak membaca adanya posting transaksi di link nya itu yah? Dan tidak melihat adanya postingan Ronni disitu. 
> 
> Btw :  ikan itu dijual di breederkoi....kenapa complain nya ke KOIS?

----------


## dattairadian

[quote=iwan_makassar]dear om wil......hanya om johan yang bisa jawab tapi sepertinya om johan posting kumonryunya di koi-s kemudian om ronny beli dan jual lagi di breedxx.com dan kemudian sepertinya belum dibayarkan sampai sekarang....kira2 begitu  ::  



> [@Bunta : saya kok tidak membaca adanya posting transaksi di link nya itu yah? Dan tidak melihat adanya postingan Ronni disitu. 
> 
> Btw :  ikan itu dijual di breederkoi....kenapa complain nya ke KOIS?


[/quote:3qdf67d2]
Maaf om iwan... mungkin yang dimaksud om will adalah tidak ada _kegiatan transaksi via forum..._ 
Bisa disimak juga postingan saya sebelumnya om. Sekali lagi mohon maaf ya om... agar tidak bias lagi   ::

----------


## victor

:P   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> ...


hahahahaha aku juga. aku kan cuman copy paste dari postingan om lim

----------


## mrbunta

> Kalau benar saya usulkan untuk mengadukan ke pihak berwajib karena saya dengar ada beberapa korban lain yang mempertimbangkan untuk mengambil langkah serupa, jangan sampai ketinggalan om


wadoh jgn berurusan dgn yg berwajib
pertama kehilangan ayam, nanti kambing juga ikut hilang  ::

----------


## RAIS

Sekedar saran, apakah para "korban" sudah mencoba menghubungi rumah Sdr. Ronny di Cimanggis?
Lebih besar kemungkinan akan didapat keterangan lebih jelas apabila langsung menemui ybs di tempat tinggalnya. Apabila ybs sudah tidak menetap di rumah tsb, informasi dpt pula ditanyakan pada tetangga sekitarnya.   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
>  Kalau benar saya usulkan untuk mengadukan ke pihak berwajib karena saya dengar ada beberapa korban lain yang mempertimbangkan untuk mengambil langkah serupa, jangan sampai ketinggalan om
> 
> 
> wadoh jgn berurusan dgn yg berwajib
> pertama kehilangan ayam, nanti kambing juga ikut hilang


sampe segini panasnya kasus ini....ada contoh kasus yang kurang lebih mirip nih....

sy pernah terima sms dari seseorg yang ngakunya dari provider ponsel yang sama seperti yang saya pakai. intinya sy dapet hadiah uang puluhan juta, dan harus contact ke orang itu. karena saya tau ini adalah penipuan (banyak sekali kasus begini yang udah kita denger), sy aduin ke customer service provider tsb. singkat kata keluhan diterima, di cek (karena di provider itu ada record tiap2 sms yang dikirimkan) dan nomor telp yang sms saya langsung di banned/di nonaktifkan.kalau seandainya sy tertipu, dan saya menuntut ke provider tersebut untuk mengusut dan mengadili org tersebut, jelas sekali gak mungkin,karena itu udh diluar kuasa mereka. tapi, yang dilakuin ama provider itu mnrt saya udah bener..... no telp itu di nonaktifkan.

jadi menrt saya, yang dilakukan moderator disini udah bener. diminta pertanggungjawabannya, kalo gak jawab ya di banned. tapi kalau sampai mengusut, pasti bukan wewenang moderator disini. yang bisa dilakukan adalah banned, dan pemberitahuan ke members untuk tidak bertransaksi dengan orang tsb.

apa yang dilakukan om zaky dengan memberi info di forum ini sudah benar, dengan maksud supaya member lain jangan ikut tertipu seperti ini. sy rasa moderator juga akan setuju. tapi kalau sampai mengusut tindak kriminal ini lebih lanjut, sy rasa mending pihak yang berwajib yang lebih berhak melaksanakan.

lebih baik kalo para korban penipuan ini sama2 melaporkan ke pihak yang berwajib, supaya dapat diproses lebih lanjut. jadi keadilan yang diinginkan bisa dicapai. tapi kalo merasa udah kehilangan ayam gak mau kehilangan kambing, ya relakan. toh ayam kan gak seberapa mahal.... :P becanda ya om..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


sipppppppppppppppppppppppp mantappppppppppppppp
direlakan aja ayam nya . daripada kambing ikut di sate hahahahahahahaha

----------


## victor

*"Wild World"
by Mr. Big

La...la...la...la...la
Now that I've lost everything to you
You say you want to start something new
And it's breaking my heart you're leaving
Baby I'm grieving

And if you wanna leave take good care
Hope you have a lot of nice things to wear
A lot of nice things turn bad out there
Oh baby, baby, it's a wild world*
It's hard to get by just upon a smile
(yeah...) oh baby, it's a wild world
I'll always remember you like a child girl
You know I've seen a lot of
What the world can do
And it's breaking my heart in two
Coz I never want to see you sad girl
Don't be a bad girl
*But if you wanna leave take good care
Hope you make a lot of nice friends out there
Just remember there's
A lot of bad and beware
La...la...la...la...la...baby I love you.
*


bye my money
bye my girl
bye om ronny

----------


## victor

> *leave the past in the past, 
> the future in the future 
> enjoy the present of the present
> tommorow will be better
> *

----------


## SUNU

... Merdu ...   ::

----------


## Jusri

Pilihan lagunya keren Om Vic, sayang tidak bisa dengar suara anda menyanyi pasti keren abis   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Pilihan lagunya keren Om Vic, sayang tidak bisa dengar suara anda menyanyi pasti keren abis


kalau dengar suara om vic. bisa stroke koi nya
hahahahahahahahaha
becanda loh om vic

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

> *"Wild World"
> by Mr. Big
> 
> La...la...la...la...la
> Now that I've lost everything to you
> You say you want to start something new
> And it's breaking my heart you're leaving
> Baby I'm grieving
> 
> ...


Om Vic...
Boleh minta lagu ordinary world by Duran-Duran donk... Please... :P

----------


## SUNU

* ...........................................
But I won't cry for yesterday
There's an ordinary world
Somehow I have to find
And as I try to make my way
To the ordinary world
I will learn to survive  * 

Nah lo ... Makin OOT kan?   ::

----------


## fachm13

aidisi missing lyrics....hehehehe
 ::   ::   :P 
peace om om....  ::

----------


## wen

asik kois buka tempat karaokean   ::  
??...la...la...??...?la...la....?

----------


## victor

disini
*banyak orang percaya 
karena mereka transaksi dengan member kois*
benernya keliru
betulnya 
it's a *wild wild world* baby
disini org bisa datang kapan saja
dan pergi begitu saja
setahun baik, hanya butuh satu detik untuk menipu

ingat, di kois
disini masih banyak yang akan ketipu, ketipu dan ketipu serta ...
dan disini juga masih banyak yang akan menipu, menipu dan menipu serta ...

but

berlimpah limpah kebaikan, pembelajaran, persaudaraan, ...
yang bisa di ambil di kois

so, take the good thing only

sebagian besar kasus terjadi di luar kois
hanya sebagian kecil yang terjadi di dalam kois

so

what gitu lohhh   ::  

hehe...
kalo transaksi di luar kois koq komplain di sini, 
lucuuuuu
but...........
berharap ini sebagai pembelajaran bersama
thx to:
om zaki share, om limjohan share, om lain2nya yang belom mau menulis disini
berharap
agar member lain berhati2

masalah banned atau kagak
sampai dimana sih kois bisa membatasi atau melarang mereka yang sudah di banned???
bbrp kali masuk lagi bisa, id baru lagi, bisaaa

kebijaksanaan dari kois terhadap om ronny
no comment, peringatan, teguran atau banned ?
silahkan.... monggooo....
akan ada sesuatu dari kois yang baik bagi kita bersama

kayaknya malah jadi muter2 nich
udah ahhh
closed aja om

----------


## Satpam

sudah sudah bubar bubar ditunggu aja batas waktu yg di tentukan ama om moderator

om zaky bener memberi info kepada semua rekan koi-s dan moderator
om moderator uda bekerja maximal

semua tindakan yg dilakukan om zaky dan om om moderator pada bener. kata om victor juga bener, buat pembelajaran.

sekedar saran aja kalau di terima sebab yg memberi saran telor yg belon jadi telor
topic ban kan uda ada masukan sana aja beserta data datanya. contoh: alamat rumah bila ada 2 alamat masukan semua beserta no tlp dll 

Mohon Maaf bila ada tulisan yg tidak berkenan sebab masih telor yg belon jadi telor




> disini
> *banyak orang percaya 
> karena mereka transaksi dengan member kois*
> benernya keliru
> betulnya 
> it's a *wild wild world* baby
> disini org bisa datang kapan saja
> dan pergi begitu saja
> setahun baik, hanya butuh satu detik untuk menipu
> ...

----------


## sbw

* Nih dia nonggol  * 


becanda mode on  ::

----------


## zlatan

> * Nih dia nonggol  * 
> 
> 
> becanda mode on



oow ini tah oom Ronny,
body conformation ok, jitai ada, skin quality no good  ::  
calon jumbo menurut newbie :P

----------


## andriyana

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> * Nih dia nonggol  * 
> 
> 
> becanda mode on  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kalo pot belly kayak gitu kayaknya susah jumbo de, ooooooppppppssss

----------


## candra_w

> * Nih dia nonggol  * 
> 
> 
> becanda mode on


wah...kl jantan potbelly berarti levernya bengkak tuh...kasih kentang om datta...  ::

----------


## rudy sofandi

Menurut saya .....hmmmmm.....salut & bravo para pengasuh KOIS  cool ,elegant,berwibawa........!  ::

----------


## Gultom

Membaca permasalahan ini, rasanya sulit untuk menerimanya namun itulah fakta yang terjadi. Kita percaya dan mengharap karena itulah hidup yang sebenarnya. Namun dikala kita sudah menyiapkan segala-sesuatunya dengan hati girang untuk sesuatu yang kita tunggu-tunggu....dan ternyata tidak kunjung tiba dan bahkan tidak jelas...........
Hati kita pun gundah dan bahkan keyakinan kita diuji untuk menalar fakta.............

Saya yakin, kita semua pernah mengalami kekecewaan seperti Om Zaky....
Memang akan terasa sulit sebagai manusia untuk menerimanya dan Om Zaky membuat upaya melalui forum ini dan akhirnya juga Om Zaky malah merelakan "harapannya" hilang......
Proses ini adalah proses normal..... dan Om Zaky jangan langsung tidak percaya lagi sama penjual-penjual lainnya dan malah tidak bertransaksi....  ::  
Ingatlah Om Zaky, bila kita dikecewakan dan akhirnya kita malah mengikhlaskan dan melupakan........sesuatu yang lebih baik akan kita peroleh. Jangan pernah lagi membuat masalah ini menyita pikiran Om Zaky supaya pekerjaan-pekerjaan dapat dilakukan lebih enerjik. Bila suatu ketika  bertemu dengan ybs, silahkan sampaikan kesedihan Om karena harapan Om tidak dipenuhi (menunggu-nunggu bayangan ikan).....
Jangan bersedih lagi Om........

----------


## candra_w

saran saya om moderator sebaiknya tread ini sudah tidak usah di lanjutkan tp jgn di hapus...biar tetep bisa di baca oleh koiser2 yg akan dtg utk pembelajaran
kl di lanjutkan sepertinya pembicaraan bolak balik seputaran nya gitu2 aja...sementara kita sudah tau bahwa tindakan yg diambil pengurus kois sudah maximum...krn jelas transaksi terjadi di luar kois...

----------


## f0x

> saran saya om moderator sebaiknya tread ini sudah tidak usah di lanjutkan tp jgn di hapus...biar tetep bisa di baca oleh koiser2 yg akan dtg utk pembelajaran
> kl di lanjutkan sepertinya pembicaraan bolak balik seputaran nya gitu2 aja...sementara kita sudah tau bahwa tindakan yg diambil pengurus kois sudah maximum...krn jelas transaksi terjadi di luar kois...


iya.. setuju. stop aja oom momod..
makin ke sini makin bias... kok tiba2 ada potbelly..  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Atas usulan2 diatas maka thread ini akan di LOCK.

Mendapat PM dari beberapa rekan member mengusulkan.., untuk menghindari kemungkinan yg tidak menguntungkan FORUM dikemudian hari, maka ada gbr/foto yg terpaksa kami hapus.

----------

